# Coffees on!



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

So excited after weeks of crying wolf were finally here (I think) miss Rosie's ligs are gone udder filled up, she's restless!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Hope she kids quick and easy! The waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks still no goo but she's dropped a ton and is very restless!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We went through that last year, our kidding doesn't start for a few weeks! Try and catch a few winks between checking on her!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to head in soon I just came back out to check again and give her some mineral max paste. I like to watch her behavior for a bit. She's constantly pawing poor thing just can't seem to get comfy! I'm in Minnesota it's right around 39 tonight with two storm systems coming through tonight:-/ I'm worried about the babies getting to cold. Plus she was induced last year because she got to big and ended up with triplets. Since I don't know her dates not sure how big the kids will be


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Keep posting updates. Hope she waits until morning. I am in CA and we have the ceiling fan running tonight we were over 80 today. We need more rain though so a few more weeks of winter would be nice.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry it was supposes to say please keep posting updates!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Will do she just settled back in so I may go try and never mind were up again ah long night


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I slept through my alarm at 430 oops. But it seens not to have made a difference. She's not walking much now stands does her business takes a step and layers back down

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh you poor thing! The not knowing and waiting are the hardest thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks she's sooo miserable as soon as I get my little one down I'm goig to go sit with her a storm is moving in soon...pressure needs to drop!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok storm is here and it's nasty!!! Lets drop some babies, ill try and get some pictures do get your opinions I cannot find ligaments but she's not posty either? Then again she just lays

































Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Any kids yet?


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope she's been lazy most of the day inching her way around the room, standing to do her business taking a step laying back down. We're in the middle of a snowstorm so she has NO excuse! It's freezing so one would assume she'd go soon. She's being lazy I think! What is your impression of those pictures? I've never done this before I started feeling her ligs weeks ago so I know what they feel like and I cannot find them anywhere ! Not sure if I should get sleep or stay with her tonight

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Honestly, I have NO idea! I am a total newbie, with an ND who is due right now, so I know what you feel like! I even left for the whole day to go fishing, and she didn't even have them! Try pinching the skin on her udder. Not hard at all, but that way you will know if it is tight. Once you cannot pinch any skin, I think that means they're close.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

She's not so much a fan of me touching her backside at the moment ;-) she has filled up more since yesterday! I just finished nursing my baby going to make something warm to drink and had back out for a bit I want to watch her behavior before I go to bed. She's been nesting for days now I have huge piles all over the place! She just needs to give me a sign either way I'm tired!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, my doe has not liked me touching her backside since this morning. I JUST WANT BABIES!!! lol


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I would be so paranoid at this point! One time i left my doe alone for 45 minutes and she had her twins, dried them off and they were standing by the time I went back out. very grrr making! Of course, if you sleep out there, she won't have them, lol.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah and the fact it's like 15 out there ;-) I'm cold even under the heat lamps!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Yeah, my doe has not liked me touching her backside since this morning. I JUST WANT BABIES!!! lol


I know my kids r so excited too!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I am relatively new to this, only our second year kidding but her udder doesn't look tight to me. Looks like she is filling but I think she has some time. Does she have any Goo on her back side? I couldn't tell in the pictures?!?! Hope she will wait until after the snow storm for you!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Well it's now morning and still nothing, her last owner said she didn't fill up until after. She has a hard time getting up and has just latest around for two days now she was pawing everything 36 hours ago but has since stopped poor thing! Like its to much work to do so

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She is following the doe code. I had one go 2 days over this week. I was watching her for hours. Went inside to get a bite to eat and she dumped them out in 10 min.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Went inside to get a bite to eat and she dumped them out in 10 min.


LOL! "Dumped them out"


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I've given up shell never have them

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Funny how they make us crazy!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Crazy is an understatement!!! More like horridly insane! LOL Going out again to check on my doe... she didn't eat most of her feed this morning...


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

It's "warmed" up a bit today so I'm cleaning out te stall and hce them in the smaller one with the pin shavings I had to come in for a bit so maybe she'll go now ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Well we have goo and she's dropped even more so well see still not holding my breath!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck! She sounds close, but to me that never means much when people say that. I still hope your girl is close! Hoping for St. Patrick kids!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks it should be interesting I'm hoping shell go while my moms here tonight, is an obstetric nurse specializing in high risk. People goats not much different t right ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think they're much different! I would come over and help if I were closer!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! I just gave her some keto plus and coliseum gel so help her. She had started shivering poor thing! Well see how she does I'm going to check on her again in a few ill try and get some pictures! How are urs doing? I thought you had one or two close?!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I do, I only have one. I change my mind about coming over to help... LOL Only because my doe just lost her mucous plug.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome!!! Good luck! Let me know what happens and send pictures!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, I hope it is soon! Of course, she could hold in a whole nother week. The plug can come out anywhere from a month to hours before the birth... SO I am just watching for kidding goo! Thanks!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

So much fun! We are having my parents over tonight to watch the walking dead ( my mom and husband love that show) I am having my mom bring her big camera so I can get some nice pictures of eveyone, maybe some babies too! I have my fingered crossed for you!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Maybe you will have some little additions while they're there! Good luck! Excited for photos...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She looks closer maybe posty but I don't know how she normally stands. Crossing fingers for a happy kidding.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for ur help earlier I did more research and I'm pretty sure u were right on! I've cut the calcium dose in 4ths and been dosing her every 2 hours. She's still dragging her back legs but she's stopped shivering! I may call the vet in the am and see about inducing her. I hate to do so since we do t know her due date but I don't want to loose her. Does she look far enough along that the kids would make it?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Checked in this morning she seems to not want to be up as much but does get up and wander around every 20 minutes or so. Still dragging her back feet but not shivering at all. She does t seem really interested in water just food in fact she's laying down eating hay as I type this. No more goo this morning seems to be stretching at shaking her coat ( like a dog wet) when she first gets up. Hoping the calcium starts to help a bit more soon!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Any more progress?


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope she seems to have dropped more to be honest I haven't been out there much today other than to give her calcium, I may sit out for a few mins after castle  he has another snow storm and 2 1/2 ft snow drifts ugh winter needs to end

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Make absolute sure you watch that doe like a HAWK! My doe showed NO signs at all of labor last night, but I just walked out to the barn only to fine dry, standing, and nursing twin bucks.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Wahoo!!!! Yes I've been watching her she has dropped even more, but now it seems like her ligaments are harder on one side  I really think she was so low in calcium she was down

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

jennnaragsdale said:


> Wahoo!!!! Yes I've been watching her she has dropped even more, but now it seems like her ligaments are harder on one side  I really think she was so low in calcium she was down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


If she seems chilled a large sweatshirt will fit her with a few snips in the collar area. I used to put one on our Nubian cause she always got cold. Now I have mini horse blankets if anyone gets cold here.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

She's good now low in calcium, ill have to did up the pictures I modified my husbands old acu tops  for when it gets really cold

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Something's not right, she's having a hard time walking like he front legs seem loose? I'm calling the vet in the am I think we need to induce regardless of gestation. She's loose dropped even more so just gave some more calcium and mineral max any other ideas?

























Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

She's dilating Anyonr know how much the do before babies?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

jennnaragsdale said:


> She's dilating Anyonr know how much the do before babies?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


they usually dilate to 4 fingers to where you can get ur whole hand inside but by the time you can get your whole hand inside they should already be pushing or have one on the way out . Any babies yet? shes a perrty doe ^_^


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

also just keep in mind that before babies come there will be a bag thats the water when that breaks then the babies are on their way ^_^


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

4 fingers are able to go in no pushing yet and I have not felt the bag of waters she doesn't seem to be contracting unless I check herm..,its so cold 1 f can the babies survive this?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

im sure they can but just to be safe call a vet in the morning just in case i would. Im wondering if it might be the first stage of her labor setting in we had a doe that did the same thing here and she didnt give birth until a week later just take a breather the more calm you are the calmer she is and everything will go smoothly  im sure she'll do just fine.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

We moved into te kitchen husband is in for asurpriaw :-D she's open I can feel something now still no contractions I can see

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Call into the vet miss Rosie I'd gooing up a storm, walking on her heels not ties, she had a rush of fluid a few hours ago her cervix opened but maybe not all the way down I'm 100% confident I felt her cervix but after and hour of no contractions I went in and could feel the baby but there was another layer of skin with a small opening that was over wrist deep and only open a finger at this pony in not sure what that one is

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

So miserable!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this normal?!?









Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So the first (outer opening) obviously is her vulva, then you go in and feel the cervix, which should be dilated. If it's not you can massags it in circular motions and if you can get a couple fingers in, you can stretch, gently. You say you are beyond that an feeling another opening...my guess is either a bag with a kid in it, or...the kid is through the bag and you are feeling an opening on the kid (probably an end, either mouth or rear...lol). 

I would, since she's been laboring for a while, see if she's drink some warm water with mollasses or take a little nutridrench or karo syrup. You might need to give an injection to speed things up if vet reccomends) I would be goiong back in through door number two with you EYES CLOSED and try feeling around the opening...if it's round it may be a kid in a sack, especially if the membrane is thin. If so, go back to where you felt a hole and feel inside...try to determine whethery ou can feel anything furry, hooflike or teethlike inside...that would tell you it is a kid. If it's a kid, I'd open the bag a little more, position it and pull it. It's probably not presenting right.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Stretching cervix or trying to I can feel the kid moving?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

They don't usually move much on the way out,,,but "usually" and "goats" well, you know . Most kid movement on the way out is facial (they move their tongues and jaw) so most likely you've got a good presentation behind that cervix. Movement is good also cuz you know the kids are alive, right? Thinking about you. If you were near me in Indy, I'd be right on over, lol. I'd be assiging a friend to calling any vet I could to get someone over & give her labor-inducing drugs that would open the cervix, but you're doing the right thing focusing on your doe. If you can't get her open, she may need a c-section. You won't want to wait too long now to make that decision. Can you get her to a vet to do one?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm really hoping everything goes all right! I have been following your thread, I hope it ends with two healthy does.  Good luck!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been following too and biting my nails! I hope it ends well with healthy babies and mom!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Rushed to bed he pulled one ruptured cervix opened her up three kids total one not breathing last I checked Rosie really bad pray hard!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Brown one never breathed still wirking on Rosie

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Rosie's doing ok only first boy made it bleeding under control for now going to close

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Aaaawwwww.......it's hard to lose them....I'm sorry but at least one made it


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes my baby doe didn't even breath :-( she was so pretty big old buckling doing well mon still being closed

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so glad you got her to the vet. At least this way your doe will be okay and you have a kid too...you did the best thing for her. Make sure they give you enough pain meds to take with you for momma and that you know what to look for as far as bleeding...since there will be bleeding it's always good to know how much is too much.

Those are some big kiddos!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry. I hope it all works out and I'm glad you got her to the vet. Praying for Rosie and her buckling.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

I was biting my nails last night i hope rosie is doing okay i almost couldnt sleep :/ im so glad you got her to a vet though sorry i wasnt much help. I love the white boy though hes adorable


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Home with the boy Rosie is still recovering I have some colostrum he's drank quite a bit, so next question of he runs out bride I get Rosie my choices are powder or breast milk which one?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Also he hasn't gotten up yet how long ?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know about milk amounts, but I do know they'll drink too much if you'll let them. He should be on his feet already...they do that right away. I'd give some selenium-e gel or Bo-se and some electrolytes. You've got to make sure he poos too. His belly should be full, not flabby, but not hard and about to pop either. 

I think whole cows milk is supposed to be better than replacers. I'd try and get him up and tickle his bum./ wipe at it with a warm damp (but wrung almost dry) washcloth (like a momma's licking) and rub his belly and sides a bit to get him moving. He may need a few CC's of strong coffe and molasses or karo syrup too...the caffeine is supposed to help. Stay on top of his temp too..it seems to be the first thing that goes wonky if they start to get ill.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

By the way, I'm sure you know this, but just wanted to be sure you've got him propped up or he's sleeping/sitting in an upright position (like the kid in my avatar) goaties can't lie on their side or eat if their temp is under 100...again, sure you know, but just thoughts. Pulling for him and rosie...I have a "rosie" goat too... 

Hope momma goat is healing.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

He's up walking popping and peeing we're going yo have to work on the diaper

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay! I'm leaving my desk now, but I'm checking back later tonight...these two have caught my attention and we're thinking / praying for you guys.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh no, I wish I could have been more help to you. I waited up another hour to see if you would call back. Sure glad you were able to get her into the vet. Will be thinking of you guys during her recovery.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Got a call can u come get your goat she's trying to eat everything in the surgical room! Got banamine and naxcel trying to get bose for baby man I need sleep!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

How do I start Rosie back on food? Water probiotics then what?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Home baby nursed

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

She not a huge fan of him yet but did let him nurse a few seconds

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They look great. Yes Probios would be good for Rosie to help her get going again.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Dr said just hay for 48 hrs...ha so far she's busted iTunes and are babies cheese it's I got her back with a graham cracker :-/

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

my goats would have been out of that pen in 2 seconds...and those window curtains? dust.... you must be some kind of goat whisperer to be able to contain them like that, lol. Cute!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow I was so tired when I wrote that! Ha she's back outside with a sweater on baby sadly will be a bottle baby mom isn't making enough milk ill have to run to a friends and get goat milk later ugh! Still so sad about the doeling

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

